# Visit to San Francisco area



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have just got back from a pleasant week away in San Francisco and the "east bay" area. I went out with my son who spends a week at a time out there every couple of months, and he asked me if I wanted to go along with him. 
I've managed to get the blog working properly (see link below)
on my PC at home after I had problems editing and ading pictures via the blogger app and via chrome on the I-pad.

One thing we we visited was the local RV show at Pleasanton, which was on up to last weekend, and I have put a couple of pics in the blog. Big "coach" RVs were in the minority, and most were either 5th wheels or "trailers" (caravans). Many had slide-outs as standard, but were much too big for our roads (and sites).

in pictures below -1) an accessory I haven't seen available over here, this one was on a trailer tent thing, but it's on a drawer which slides out, there were up-market variations on some of the big RVs with a 2 burner hob, grill, sink, a separate fridge, TV and sound system!! 
2) interior of a lovely 40-footer coach. 
3) a verandah on the back! This was on a 5th wheel unit - about 36 feet long.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The veranda on the back confuses me Mike. (I'm easily confused.  ) Why don't folk just step outside? 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's for the Americans! :roll: 

Someone suggested it could be used for fishing from, or even as a diving platform' :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't knock it Mike and John. Where they lead we follow very soon.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm only jealous Ray..  

That veranda would double the length of my van. :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Going outside would entail going down 4 steps. Far too much exercise for an American MHer. :wink: 

(Disclaimer: This is pot calling kettle black)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Great pics
At least, as usual, the Americans are innovating. Which is more than can be said for our own manufacturers who seem to have become stuck in the 1940's


----------



## FernandoSanders (Jan 30, 2014)

really very creative stuff.I like the interiors most it is amazing.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> The veranda on the back confuses me Mike. (I'm easily confused.  ) Why don't folk just step outside? 8O


Hi John

The veranda on the back would be good when boondocking, providing a safer area above the snakes and other creepy crawlies that they have in some States.

Mike


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

spykal said:


> Hi John
> 
> The veranda on the back would be good when boondocking, providing a safer area above the snakes and other creepy crawlies that they have in some States.
> 
> Mike


Fair point Mike, but I've lived and worked in places that had nasties in the undergrowth.

Perhaps I'm a bit too simplistic, but I would have thought more appropriate footwear would have been considerably cheaper. 8O

There again, swimming trunks and hobnail boots isn't a great look. :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting pics Mike - thanks for posting them.

Ref the slide-out cooker - not in the same league I know - but Chausson offer one on some of their models. If you click the small middle image of three near the top of the webpage here:

http://www.chausson-motorhomes.com/gamme/central-island-kitchen-low-profiles/

http://www.chausson-motorhomes.com/...ilot-central/all/photo/easy-chef3-425x240.jpg

you'll see what I mean.

Although the interior of the RV looked really comfortable and spacious, I think the 'American' styling looks distinctly dated by European standards.

I liked the deck out the back though. 

Thanks again, Mike

PS Reckon you at least missed some of the rain we've had here. My son and his wife are on their way back from two weeks in SF this evening, and said the weather has been quite good. They used to live there and were back to see friends. Assume the current weather on the south coast is a bit of a shock to your system.  M


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Mike, only had a week of it at home, now in Spain, lovely sunny drive froim Millau to near Tarragonna today. 8)


----------

